# pier and surf fishing outer banks



## bstanhope (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas for a piers around outer banks. and also I will be surf fishing in southern shores in July. I'm not salty so any help to make this vacation great i would appriciate it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*help*

just click on the coastal explorer in the right hand column .... list all piers and places to surf fish


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bstanhope said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for a piers around outer banks. and also I will be surf fishing in southern shores in July. I'm not salty so any help to make this vacation great i would appriciate it.


 Imho,Avolon or Nags Head piers would be your best bet,while staying in Southern Shores..


----------



## timinator (Mar 23, 2004)

Last year we had some luck on the Avalon Pier. We caught numerous small croaker. Doubles!! Use bloodworm flavored Fishbites. I hate those things but they work!

Tim


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Avalon/Nagshead.*

Either one at any given time is as good as any other pier for what you will be targeting. Generally a blue bite in the AM with gotchas off the end. If the water is clear, throw in some spans and fat alberts. Bottom bait chunkin works well also. Just don't do it off the end. Signs will show where too or not. wdbrand


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

heres a link to all the coastal nc piers--some have their own websites as well to click on to ck pier info, prices & fishing reports
www.fishing-nc.com/nc-fishing-piers.php


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Quick question for you, wdbrand: why no chunking off the end of the piers? Is it because of the king fishing that typically goes off the pier ends, or some other reason? Does it vary from pier to pier?

I was throwing bait and bottom fishing off the end of the Frisco Pier last September - no one said a word (of course, on any given night there were only about 5 of us out there anyway). Did I just get lucky? I don't wanna do anything wrong for when I get down to the Banks this year (going to South Nags Head, early Sept).

joe


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Are you guys talking about the Avon pier? I fish at Frisco a good bit, and at Ocean Crest in Long beach a lot. Frisco is the only place I've ever bottom fished from the end during daylight hours, but only when there was no one float fishing.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Check out http://www.ncfps.com/.

Brian


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*joe.*

the end of Avalon is marked off for jerk jigging and king rigs. with "no bottom fishing" signs, however, you will see a lot of bottom rigs out during drum time on heavers. Just follow what the rest are doing. Mainly the signs keep the 2 hook bottom riggers[panfish] from taking up the end. wdbrand.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Ditto to WDBrand.. .. but usually you can bottom fish at nite time and no one would say anything. 

WD, Nice to see you posting here.


bstanhope, you might want to try this site out and it has all the info of piers and tackleshops as well.

www.outerbanksfishing.com


----------



## timinator (Mar 23, 2004)

Avalon Pier Cam

http://avalonpier.com/piercam.html


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

for someone starting who does not have saltwater tackle, best bet is to buy some gotcha lures 
http://www.seastriker.com/gotcha/
(red/white, green/white, green/red) and go to Avalon or Nags Head pier with a 10lb class bass spinning rod and throw for blues and spanish. You can buy them at the Wal-Mart, TW's bait and tackle, or usually at the pier house if you don't mind paying more. If the wind is not SW, you will pick up a few at sunrise and sunset, especially on a light easterly breeze. Make a short leader out of 30lb mono (1 foot or so) and make sure to cary needle nose pliers to unhook any fish caught. As for how to fish it, cast and jerk the thing back.

Just watch out, it gets a little crazy if they are running good. 

SW wind/muddy water, bottom fish with blood worm fishbites on small hooked bottom rigs.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks crawfish.*

I've tried to register a half dozen times and never could get in. Wrote the webmaster, and he said I had never tried to register, so I tried again and was cleansed. I am no longer an untouchable. Some mighty fine info on here. You girls sho do put up some good posts. Keep it up. wdbrand.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

joe l. said:


> Quick question for you, wdbrand: why no chunking off the end of the piers? Is it because of the king fishing that typically goes off the pier ends, or some other reason? Does it vary from pier to pier?
> 
> joe


Avalon there is an area (marked by yellow paint) where only king rigs and plugging is allowed, althought it is only confined to the very end plus about 15 feet on the sides. The reasoning is simple and anyone who pin rig's can tell you. Pin riggers usually pay extra money for that space, and when someone chunks a big piece of cut bait near the rigs, sooner or later they hook up with a big ray, and rather than having the sense to cut the line, they try to fight it and proceed to tangle up all the pin rigs, or if they are using power pro, cut the anchor lines completely. Some drunken buffoon who claimed to be "drum fishing" pulled that stunt last summer to me at Avalon. Farther south, piers that specialize in king fishing like Yaupon, Oceancrest, and Bogue have the end area sealed off where you can't even walk into that section without a king pass. I wish Avalon would do that, but it will never happen because of the jigging lane on the end.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Ok, I get it now! I didn't realize that pier was called the Avalon! Do any of you guys regularly fish the Avon pier, or is it usually better to drive on down to Frisco?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

brandonmc said:


> Ok, I get it now! I didn't realize that pier was called the Avalon! Do any of you guys regularly fish the Avon pier, or is it usually better to drive on down to Frisco?


 Both are good... Frisco has a bigger end,if you want to pinrig,but Avon does have a tee which is good for bottom fishing...


----------



## bstanhope (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. i found avalons site a couple months ago and i pretty sold on it. Quick question though last year when we were there(my first salt water fishing) the bait shop owner sold us blood worm and squid. the blood worm we pinched off about the size of hook. and we were getting singles and doubles about every cast on bottom rigs. only prolem was that the crooker were soo small with 2 fish on that we didn't even know they were on there. and the squid didn't produce anything. well back to my quick question what size bait should we use and what type of bait. ya'll have been a bgi help so far i think we are going to have fun fishing this year.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bstanhope said:


> Thanks for all the info. i found avalons site a couple months ago and i pretty sold on it. Quick question though last year when we were there(my first salt water fishing) the bait shop owner sold us blood worm and squid. the blood worm we pinched off about the size of hook. and we were getting singles and doubles about every cast on bottom rigs. only prolem was that the crooker were soo small with 2 fish on that we didn't even know they were on there. and the squid didn't produce anything. well back to my quick question what size bait should we use and what type of bait. ya'll have been a bgi help so far i think we are going to have fun fishing this year.


 One day you might catch pinhead croaker,as you did,next day you may catch some nice seamullet.. Just depends on the time of yr,where you're fishing on the pier,and weather conditions.. Same with the bait,one day it could be bloodworms,sandfleas, squid,or shrimp,just depends on the flavor of the day..


----------

